# Critique him as potential eventer



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is my 17.1H Oldenburg gelding.

What is your opinion of him? Would you consider him for lower-level eventing?

For pictures of him doing dressage, go here: LakeOswegoHunt-Feb-2-Dressage_show_Pictures | pages 13 through 16

Sorry, but how would I upload pictures from my computer that are not pictures on the internet?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

click go advanced and then you can upload them from there. click manage attachments, it lets you upload one at a time.


----------



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Honestly, your best bet is just trying him out at it and seeing how he does.

In what I can see, I'll say this:
- His pasterns look too straight for my taste
- He hangs his knees over jumps (the first pic really worries me)
- His shoulder is pretty nice looking
- The headset isn't quite there for dressage yet, but that can be fixed

Anyways, good luck with him! He looks like a lovely horse.


----------



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

*More pictures*

Here are some more pictures from tonight.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

horse has a super kind eye. Lovely expression in every single picture. However, he's built kinda'... well... funny. Doesn't seem to have much of a natural talent for jumping, however he does look like he probably has some pretty nice gaits and, with right training and muscling, could probably have a huge ground covering trot and an equally lovely canter.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

He looks nice, but he stands as if he is not comfortable on his hooves.


----------



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a video of him jumping.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really like him ! to me he is not hanging his legs at all, hes just not really jumping over that small fence. you can tell that hes already getting ready to land, does not worry me at all. looks like he could be better muscled and he needs work setting back on his hind end. his jumping form will look better when he is off his forehand and in front of your leg.


----------



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

Feel free to critique my position as well.


----------



## Horatio (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like him!  His legs do look a little awkward but the majority of accomplished horses do have some sort of flaw. Doesnt really matter how they're built or how they jump, so long as it's not dangerous or uncomfortable for the horse! Your gelding seems to have a lotta spunk in the jumping video, bold to the fences, and that's great for eventing. Play with it a little, can't hurt.



Eventer105 said:


> Feel free to critique my position as well.


Look pretty good out there! Just make sure you're riding off your legs and seat, not you hands.


----------



## Free Flyer (Feb 3, 2013)

InsaneDino said:


> Honestly, your best bet is just trying him out at it and seeing how he does.
> 
> In what I can see, I'll say this:
> - His pasterns look too straight for my taste
> ...




I agree with the dressage headset but I believe it is the riders fault. Looks like you are trying to frame him and not allowing the hind legs to create the head position but blocking the thoroughness at the same time.

The hanging legs, yes but there again many horse will not put out on small jumps so that can be a bit of laziness.

I am suspicious of the front legs as he looks tied in below the knees and almost ( hard to tell exactly) if he is slightly over the knees.

I also agree the pasterns are a bit straight.

If you go to see this horse really look closely at the front legs.,


----------



## Eventer105 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is another picture after he has gained weight.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He actually reminds me a lot of my guy. Can he be an eventer? I don't see any reason why he wouldn't be able to do that. What worries me is how inverted he is on the flat; big guy needs to learn how to use that big butt of his, and how to engage his back. As for your position, you do tend to get ahead of the motion and tend to jump up the neck a bit because his big jump puts you there because you're ahead of the motion. You, too, need to learn how to ask a horse to engage its hind end and work from back to front


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I really like him! Getting him going very long and low for quite a while to build up his back and neck so that he will start to hold himself and not have the rider tugging him around by the mouth as much. With his jumping I'd get him doing a lot of trot poles at first so that he realises were all four of his legs are the raise them to cavilettes and go from there. With the right exercises he would make a very nice eventer it's just gong to take a while to get him there. I wouldn't mind being seen on him though thats for sure!


----------

